# [TUTORIAL]Speed up your uTorrent downloads



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

*This is a great way to speed up your torrent downloads, the speed increments are superb!*

First of all, if you want to download anything from P2P networks, the best torrent client to use is uTorrent. It's heavy on features, and light on size. As of now, *the best version of uTorrent to use is 1.7.7.* Get it from here.

*Patching the TCP/IP.sys file*
By default, windows limits the maximum number of half open connections to 10. There is a patch which increases this limit to 50, thereby increasing the download speed. This will not only speed up torrent downloads, but direct downloads as well.
Get it from here.

*Use the right port*
This is a very popular tip, but also a very important one. Using the right port number can increase the number of PCs that can connect to you, and thus speed up downloads. It's best to choose a port in the range- 49152-65535. In uTorrent, go to *Options -> Preferences -> Connection* and enter in number from the above range, and save your changes. To check if the port is forwarded properly, go to *Options -> Speed Guide *and click on the button “Test if port is forwarded properly”. This will launch the uTorrent port checker webpage that will tell you if the port is open or not.

*filesharefreak.com/tips2/config_utorrent3.jpg

If the port is forwarded properly, then fine, but if it's not, then you need to do these:-
1. Open the Windows firewall from the control panel, and uncheck the "Don't allow exceptions". You don't have to bother about this if you don't use Windows' firewall. Or if you use a third party firewall, make sure that uTorrent is allowed proper net access.
2. Configure the router to forward the port automatically. There are many tutorials that deal with port forwarding on the net (and this forum itself) so search for them.

*Set the proper upload limit
*To find out the right number for this, visit Speedtest.net and conduct a speed test. Make sure that there are no applications running in the background which are connecting to the net. Conduct the test a few times and take the average upload speed. Click here and enter the value you got. Change the value in the drop down box to "kilobits". Click on calculate. In the table that appears below, note the value next to "Kilobytes". Multiply this value by 0.8 and you have your magic number. In uTorrent,  go to  * Preferences -> Connection* and enter in the new number for the *Maximum Upload* rate. Leave your download rate at “0″ (maximum).

*Change the bittorrent settings*
In * Options -> Preferences -> BitTorrent* you’ll need to make some recommended modifications. Change the settings to make the dialog box look like this.

*filesharefreak.com/tips2/config_utorrent4.jpg

*Enable encryption
*In * Options -> Preferences -> Advanced* you’ll need to make a few adjustments, as well. Scroll down to where it says “*net.max_halfopen*” and change this from 8 to 50. (If you’re on a dialup Internet connection, don’t do this). Now, scroll up to “*bt.connect_speed*” and change the value from 20 to 50. Last, go to “*diskio.flush_files*” and be sure this is set to *true*. Click Apply and OK to save the changes.

After making these changes, you'll need to restart uTorrent. You'll notice that the speeds have increased substantially (unless you've done some of these tweaks before). Now, with my BSNL Home 500 connection (256 kbps- 2mbps), I get speeds in excess of 200 kbps. In the screenshot, you can see that the speed is just above 200 kbps, but it does get better, and the max I can go is around 256 kbps. I can't get speeds above this because it's just not possible with my connection.

*img527.imageshack.us/img527/2451/utorrentho2.th.jpg

*Read the original article here*


----------



## kapsicum (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks beta testing,
i will try it n let u & every1 know if it really works or not


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

You're welcome. 
And it works 100%, I've tried it myself.


----------



## maxmk (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the tutorial.. will try it on home PC (in office now)...


----------



## Aakash14 (Oct 13, 2008)

Really Works !!!!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 13, 2008)

Thnx for sharing


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2008)

This patching TCP/IP.sys file was mentioned by somebody in this forum only..
neways good experiment...

Btw..does utorrent supports broken downloads...for e.g: if i download a file in C: drive (winXP drive) then OS is crashed..but successfully took the backup of the downloaded files (50%  completed)..then installed OS again with new utorrent installation...applied same .torrent file but will it continue from dat 50% or will start 2 download all over again


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 13, 2008)

wel...all done...no improvement...
may b 'cause i cudnt "Patching the TCP/IP.sys file" as the file which u askd to download made my AVG go crazy ...u sure its not a virus of some kind?...can u gimme a bettr (clean) patching thingy for TCP/IP.sys?  BTW am on Dataone 900UL 256kbps


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 13, 2008)

> This patching TCP/IP.sys file was mentioned by somebody in this forum only..


That would be me, I recommend a value of 1000, personally.



> Btw..does utorrent supports broken downloads...for e.g: if i download a file in C: drive (winXP drive) then OS is crashed..but successfully took the backup of the downloaded files (50% completed)..then installed OS again with new utorrent installation...applied same .torrent file but will it continue from dat 50% or will start 2 download all over again


It supports broken downloads. Add the same torrent file, and set the download location to the backup location, right click the task and click force recheck. 



> may b 'cause i cudnt "Patching the TCP/IP.sys file" as the file which u askd to download made my AVG go crazy ...u sure its not a virus of some kind?...can u gimme a bettr (clean) patching thingy for TCP/IP.sys? BTW am on Dataone 900UL 256kbps


Not a virus, it goes crazy since you're modifying a system file, that is not supposed to be modified according to AVG. Its very clean, I've been using that site (lvllord.de) for a long time. Just disable AVG.

Adding to the tut, all that stuff about speed testing for maximum upload speed is junk. Just follow my standard 100% working tested values for maximum speed possible in uTorrent:

256 kbps broadband = 5 kBps upload. (Got 30 KBPS with this)
2 mbps broadband = 10 kBps upload. (Getting 250 KBPS with this)


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 13, 2008)

stil nt wrking...patch gives an error saying "u do nt have the premissin"...am loggd in as admin...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 13, 2008)

Disable all antivirus, firewall, antispyware, etc and try it once again.


----------



## toofan (Oct 13, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> 256 kbps broadband = 5 kBps upload. (Got 30 KBPS with this)
> 2 mbps broadband = 10 kBps upload. (Getting 250 KBPS with this)



You should have your download limit more than 5 because if ur upload rate is below 5 or equals 5, your download rate is restricted by 6 times of upload rate.

eg. 5kbps upload will restrict to  a maximum download speed of 5x6=30kbps
while 4 kbps will give a download of 4x6=24 kbps

so for better download speeds it should be 6 or more. I use a figure of 7.



> stil nt wrking...patch gives an error saying "u do nt have the premissin"...am loggd in as admin..


You don't need to do it through a software you can do it manually.

Just go to preferences and click on advance(not on the UI extras and Disk catche) Click over Advanced now on right window you get a list of different advance options . change the value of net max half open to the desired value.

I got the maximum speed of 212 kbps.

One more thing to do all the setting automatically leaving the half open issue.
Do
Click on 
Options--> Speed Guide--> Connection type --> now select the speed of you connection eg I chosed
xx256k.
Now all the required settings will be done automatically.
Now if you are on a limited plan like me then change the upload limit from 22(depends on your selection) preferences-->Bandwith-->Maximum upload limit to 7 .

Hope I understood right and responsed well.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 13, 2008)

Well this didn't worked for me much but this sure works BUT all they do is increase Upload speeds. Check this out too 
*www.dctorrent.com/f6/get-maximium-speeds-4-seeding-downloading-17025/


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> Adding to the tut, all that stuff about speed testing for maximum upload speed is junk.



How can you come to this conclusion??

@all the others- Your queries have been answered by le dheeraj_kumar.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 14, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:
			
		

> You should have your download limit more than 5 because if ur upload rate is below 5 or equals 5, your download rate is restricted by 6 times of upload rate.
> 
> eg. 5kbps upload will restrict to a maximum download speed of 5x6=30kbps
> while 4 kbps will give a download of 4x6=24 kbps
> ...



In a 256 kbps connection, theoritical maximum download speed = 256/8 = 32 KBPS. I dont understand the math you do, but from experience, I set the global upload speed values from 1 to 10 KBPS, and got the best results of 30 KBPS (out of 32) at 5 KBPS upload speed.

Similarly, In a 2 mbps connection, theoritical maximum download speed = 2 * 1024 / 8 = 256 KBPS. I got the best results of 250 KBPS (out of 256) at 10 KBPS upload speed.

I tested them both in BSNL 500 plan, first it was 256 kbps, then they upgraded it to 2 mbps. They were tested using uTorrent, whatever was the latest version at that time, using highly seeded torrents from PirateBay Games, MiniNova TV Shows+Movies and Dattebayo's Naruto Torrents, where seeds are 10000-30000 and leeches were like 2000-5000.

Even now, I'm using a global max upload of 10 KBPS in the latest uTorrent, BSNL 2 mbps broadband.



			
				beta testing said:
			
		

> How can you come to this conclusion??


Because Speed tests normally show a high upload speed, and setting around that value in uTorrent will only decrease the speed. The best way of finding your optimal maximum upload speed is:

1. Get a highly seeded, lowly leeched torrent - like a linux distribution or a TV show.
2. Set the global max upload speed at 1 KBPS. Start the torrent.
3. Download it for five minutes, noting the maximum download speed attained.
4. Dont stop the torrent, but increase the speed to 2 KBPS. Watch as the max download speed increases automatically.
5. Continue increasing till the download speed goes near your maximum possible download speed for your connection.
6. Thats probably your optimal value, to test that value further more, increase it by 1 more KBPS, and watch as the download speed drops down.

It would take around 30 minutes to find the optimal speed, and you can use that value on any internet connection of your same speed after that. Thats why I suggested the 5 and 10 KBPS.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

^^Thanks for the clarification. I feel this sounds more rational.


----------



## hsr (Oct 14, 2008)

Testing beta testings test

.




Terrible failure,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............,,,,,,,,,,,,
just increased 3KBPS !
dont tell me it is not seeded.
27 seeds and 1056 peers


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 14, 2008)

right..am getting 30KBps...i always used to get this speed on ma BSNL 256kbps (sometimes 32-40KBps also...dnt ask me how)...


----------



## hsr (Oct 14, 2008)

but the prob is that i r on 2mbps!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Testing beta testings test
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Even though there are 27 seeds, note that there are 1057 peers and many of them may be leechers, so you're not getting good DL speeds. And to get good DL speeds, you need a good number of connected seeders like 60+. So try some other legal torrent.



Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> right..am getting 30KBps...i always used to get this speed on ma BSNL 256kbps (sometimes 32-40KBps also...dnt ask me how)...



Did you try everything?? And also try dheeraj_kumar's advice to get the right upload limit.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks...... but I am getting 28-30kB/s already on a 256kbps (32kB/s max) connection .

But it will help the ones with 2mbps plans.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks you all for your comments.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 14, 2008)

Welll mine is a 512Kbps UL connection and now today after deleting, rebooting, and creating a new connection, I'm getting 60-62KBps !


----------



## maxmk (Oct 15, 2008)

It works thanks...


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2008)

60+ seeds right? how about this?

_*~sniped~*_

but stll the speed is 34 max


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 15, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> 60+ seeds right? how about this?
> 
> 
> 
> but stll the speed is 34 max


u need upload for u to download frm torrents,ur status shows tracker error


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2008)

you see, it just came in that time.
but the sppeds are still 34 !


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 15, 2008)

@hari- What plan are you on???
Have you disabled any firewall that you're using??? Even the Windows firewall can reduce your speeds....
And plz don't post such screenshots here. It's not good for this thread. Plz remove the screenshot or snip the names of the torrents.


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2008)

me on H500


----------



## User Name (Oct 15, 2008)

I done above mods 
in Advance tab for "net.max_halfopen"  i made it to 8 to 50.
But it shows it as *50 not just 50.
some thing for other mods.
what "* ** " indicates?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ I don't know.

@hari- You should be able to get better speeds then. Did you try all the above methods??
And check if this happens when you download one torrent at a time. And DL some well seeded, less peered torrent, like Ubuntu. And right click on the torrent, go to bandwidth allocation, and set it to high. If all this still doesn't improve the speeds, then it's probably your connection that's limiting the speeds.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

Bhai Sahab Vista k liye bhi koi jugaad hai kya?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, isn't uTorrent available for Vista?
Do the same changes in that.


----------



## User Name (Oct 16, 2008)

*It didn't speed up.
I changed all settings to normal.*


___________________________________________
Recommended uTorrent settings:
*forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=34259


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

Well the basic uTorrent changes mentioned by u have been carried out but that patch is the real thing, without it any type of extra config is $h1te so is there something like that for Vista???


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 17, 2008)

^^

*www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Network-Tweak/TCP-IP-Limit-AutoPatch.shtml

Actually, the patch is not the real thing. The upload speed is the real thing. You'll be surptised how many users get low speeds due to using uTorrent's default settings.


----------



## hsr (Oct 17, 2008)

^^^ please explain


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 17, 2008)

All tips here help in increasing your speed, but even with all of them, if your upload speed is not set properly, you'll still whine about bad download speeds. Most of these are no-brainers, but here's the concept -

1. high upload speed = uploading hogs bandwidth = low download speed.
2. low upload speed = low download speed (thats the concept of torrents)

What we are looking for is an optimal speed, and most users wont bother looking for the right speed.


----------



## User Name (Oct 17, 2008)

> You'll be surptised how many users get low speeds due to using uTorrent's default settings.



I use utorrent's default settings and my D/L speed is always 150+ kbps.
Is this is low speed?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 18, 2008)

Depends upon the type of connection u r having.


----------



## hsr (Oct 18, 2008)

@dheeraj, can you set the limits for me? me havin 2mbps


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 18, 2008)

> I use utorrent's default settings and my D/L speed is always 150+ kbps.
> Is this is low speed?


Depends on your connection, as Plasma Snake said. If its a 2 mbps connection, and you're downloading a really good seeded torrent, then you are missing 75-100 kBps. I'll let you decide if its low or high.



> @dheeraj, can you set the limits for me? me havin 2mbps





> Similarly, In a 2 mbps connection, theoritical maximum download speed = 2 * 1024 / 8 = 256 KBPS. I got the best results of 250 KBPS (out of 256) at 10 KBPS upload speed.


----------



## hsr (Oct 18, 2008)

but when i right click the torrent and try to set upload limit it shows only upto 5KBPS

and btw i get 250-300 KBPS while downloading some straight linked files.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 18, 2008)

^^In uTorrent, go to Options>> Preferences>> Connection>> and set the upload speed here. Click on OK.

And like I said before, you may have to forward the port you use for P2P.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2008)

No change in speed, damn not workin for me awwwwww


----------



## parthbarot (Oct 24, 2008)

i have 2 mbps... bsnl BB... and i keep my upload limit... (from uToorent's status bar limit options i mean) to... 20 to 25 KBps..and i get 150 to 220 KBps...  if more seeded torents... so atleast i get 2 to 3 GB in 5.5 hours 

isnt its grt?

Parth


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ Good for you  2-3.5 GB is the average for our connection


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey Dheeraj, could you tell me the path to the TCP/IP.sys file?? The patcher doesn't work for me so I've got to manually modify the file.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 25, 2008)

C:\windows\system32\drivers

You know the offset to modify?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 26, 2008)

Will not necessarily work.
Cuz sometimes I get around 225kBps on H500 even without tweaking(Port Forwarding included)


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> C:\windows\system32\drivers
> 
> You know the offset to modify?



BTW, which text editor can I use to modify this??
In Notepad, everything is garbled.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ Text editor? LOL!!! 

A driver is a compiled C file, so essentially its a program. Of course its garbled. You cant modify it like a .ini settings file. You need to use a hex editor like iHex or Hex Workshop, and you need to know the right offset to modify the file. Also, you need to modify the checksum in the file's header so that windows wont reject it as a corrupted file. Finding those offsets need debugging skills. You're better off searching google for your version's connection and checksum offsets.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 26, 2008)

+1 for beta for this gr8 tut..really working...
one question : my port forwarding is not working properly..I m in a hotel where I dont know the router name etc..There is only a LAN port attached in wall to which I connect my LAN cable..now tell me how do I forward my port correctly.I dont have any windows firewall etc


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ Sorry, you need to have access to the router in order to port-forward.

Try *192.168.1.1/ with user and pass as "admin"


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 26, 2008)

^^

ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While trying to retrieve the URL: *192.168.1.1/ 

The following error was encountered: 

Connection to 192.168.1.1 Failed 
The system returned: 

    (113) No route to hostThe remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

^^I guess you won't be able to access the router. The address is something different. Try it in your own home here in India. 



dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ Sorry, you need to have access to the router in order to port-forward.
> 
> Try *192.168.1.1/ with user and pass as "admin"



BTW, he's in the US right now!!!
192.168.1.1 is used by BSNL right?? BSNL in the US??
LOL


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 26, 2008)

192.158.1.1 is the default IP address of a linksys router. Its a private LAN IP address, and cannot be routed(like 127.0.0.1)

It was introduced in linksys routers, and now it has become an unofficial standard. Its neither used by BSNL, nor by our country (LOL)


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2008)

speed jumped from ~6kB/s tp ~10kB/s. The port number change put it up to ~9kB/s and the encryption preferences did the rest... I don't think the patch file is that important. Up speed went from ~4kB/s to ~8kB/s which would make others happy I guess.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

That patch file does improve speeds.
BTW, such low speeds??? What's the speed of the connection??


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^I guess you won't be able to access the router. The address is something different.



hmm..ya ..so any utility to find out that address


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2008)

Right click on the torrent, go to Bandwidth allocation, and select "High", the default is "normal" +2 kB/s jump. The patch file does work... didn't use it before, was happy with the speed jump. This is great. Feeling stupid for using utorrent for so long without doing all this.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ Fails. Bandwidth allocation doesnt work on leeching, it only takes effect while seeding. uTorrent FAQ says that. So whatever the priority is, it is not considered while downloading.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2008)

oh...k thanks. Have to read the FAQ now. Ever since I put the patch file, the speed has been fluctuating wildly. I am using a legit torrent.


----------



## tech_creeds (Nov 15, 2008)

tried it but never increased speed, i have a 500c plan(256/2).
i dint patched  tcp/ip because i thing it only for windows xp with sp2. pls help. should i patch this one , will it crash my system.
the link below tells that the patch is only meant for xp with service pack 2

*www.johntp.com/2006/04/19/how-to-increase-download-speeds-of-utorrent/.

other one referred by one of u member for vista that directed to softpedia and the user review says, they cant reboot their system after patching. 

so pls give a valid and stable answer that doesnt affect the system.......anyways u ppl r professionals. pls verify what u recommened.


----------



## xtremegforce (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks a lot for the tutorial


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 22, 2008)

same prob here...getting a download speed of 2-3kbps....tried the above tweaks ....but on checking the port forwarding site it gives an error that the port "does not appear to be open" I am using a BSNL 256 wireless connection


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 5, 2008)

after searching a lot and not getting the required answer i am asking u ppl for help.........
Iam actually looking 4 port forwarding so that increase my download speed in utorrent..!!
I am using MTNL (delhi) and my router is UTStarcom UT-300R2U.
And i am not getting the settings right for this particular router.

I have already checked the portforward.com site (*portforward.com/english/route...U/Utorrent.htm) .
But the problem is the interface of the router has been changed.
the first image is of the interface provided by portforward.com.....

*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/013134367.jpg    

But now when i logged in at *192.168.1.1/ there is something else.
So cant able to find all those options for setting static ip address and for port forwarding...
the image below is the interface i came to see with my router...

 *preview.shareapic.net/preview4/013134368.jpg    

guys plz help me......
iam always getting the error in port forward in utorrent..............


----------



## vipul_87 (Dec 7, 2008)

Help me Guys !!!

i use MTNL 256kbps unlimited plan.. ADSL router DSL 502T... i am new to torrent downloading... i read an article on a blog and it drastically improved my speeds to 150 (Quantum of Solace gave me a surprising 210)... 

But now the problem is due to some reasons I formatted my PC... nd now my utorrent is giving me very depressing speeds of 10..... utorrent is showing me this error

Not connectable
A firewall/router is limiting your network traffic. You need to open up a port so that others can connect to u

I am using the same techniques to open up ports as used earlier before formatting... 

Should i switch to a different client like BitTorrent or Azeureus or any other ?

Earlier i used to connect my router through USB... bt now i am connecting through Ethernet... Is that posing problems ??

Plz help me out guys.. i am stuck since many days...


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

Connecting through ethernet is not likely to be the cause of the problem. When you start uTorrent, it automatically adds itself to the list of firewall exceptions. Try this anyway-
Open the firewall, and uncheck "Don't allow exceptions". And under the exceptions tab, check if uTorrent is added as an exception. Also, click on "Add port". Type any name and enter the port used by uTorrent. To find out the port used by uT, open uTorrent, go to "Options> Preferences> Connection" and note the port used there. Add that port as an exception in the windows firewall. And use a good port number upwards of 57000 as mentioned in the first post.
Also, check if the files which you're downloading have sufficient number of peers. Try downloading a Ubuntu distro or a movie and check if you get good speeds with those.


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 7, 2008)

hey u can also remove the utorrent from windows firewall list by utorrent too....
option > preferences > connection > uncheck "add utorrent to windows firewall exception"
apply and ok....


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 7, 2008)

Tried all the steps in the tutorial, now I have to see whether there is any improvement but gotta wait till tomorrow morn  (2am )

BTW, one of my friends suggest downloading multiple torrents simultaneously, so whenever I download from a slow torrent (less seeders) then I add other torrents too which have better seeders. And I normally get downloads in excess of 3.5GB. There have been multiple days when I have clocked downloads of 4.2-4.3GB


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Tried all the steps in the tutorial, now I have to see whether there is any improvement but gotta wait till tomorrow morn  (2am )
> 
> BTW, one of my friends suggest downloading multiple torrents simultaneously, so whenever I download from a slow torrent (less seeders) then I add other torrents too which have better seeders. And I normally get downloads in excess of 3.5GB. There have been multiple days when I have clocked downloads of 4.2-4.3GB



It's better not to download more than one torrent at once, so that the one download gets as much bandwidth as possible.


----------



## vipul_87 (Dec 7, 2008)

> Add that port as an exception in the windows firewall. And use a good port number upwards of 57000 as mentioned in the first post.



Thanks beta testing for a quick reponse.... i had read somewhere on net to use port no.80...i used it and now that uT error has gone....bt i am still getting low speeds ~25... nd i m downloading latest stuff only.... wich have excellent seeding..... still low speeds


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 7, 2008)

beta testing said:


> It's better not to download more than one torrent at once, so that the one download gets as much bandwidth as possible.



I'm talking abt the case where the max speed I get for a torrent is abt 40-50kBps. The reason is usually less no of seeders (usually ~30-40) while the no of leechers is very high (500-1000). 

If this is the case, then I know that there is no way I'm gonna get any high speed, so the rest of the bandwidth can be utilized by adding some other torrents. So the bandwidth gets utilized to the max.

NOTE: This won't work if all the torrents have good no of seeders (eg. any linux distro or tv show) and u get speeds in excess of 150kBps for each individual torrent,using mulitple torrents would then result in the bandwidth being divided into all the torrents and you would be getting abt 60-70kBps for each torrent. In such cases it is better if you download from a single torrent at a time.

Hope this explains what I'm trying to say.

cheers.


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 16, 2008)

stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Tried all the steps in the tutorial, now I have to see whether there is any improvement but gotta wait till tomorrow morn  (2am )
> 
> BTW, one of my friends suggest downloading multiple torrents simultaneously, so whenever I download from a slow torrent (less seeders) then I add other torrents too which have better seeders. And I normally get downloads in excess of 3.5GB. There have been multiple days when I have clocked downloads of 4.2-4.3GB



+1

And what you can do is, add multiple torrents with good seeder/leecher ratio and small size (<700MB) and goto Options-->Queing-->And set the 'Max Number of torrents downloading simultaneously' to 1... that way, it will finish downloading one and start the other automatically .


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ nope. If you get low speed with the currently downloading torrent, keeping in mind that torrent speeds are highly unstable, then you waste your 2-8 downloading time. I wont tell you what to use for that setting, just that you should be intuitive and play with it to get the max speed and efficiency.


----------



## hsr (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys no need for all these mods just download the 1.8 version and port forward it correctly and assign upload speeds. u'll get 200-210 in a 2mbps connection


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 18, 2008)

This is for optimizing the connection. For people who want more than the 200-210


----------



## hsr (Dec 18, 2008)

how can you get morethan 220 in a 2mbps connection?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 18, 2008)

2*1024/8 = 256 KBPS. Thats the maximum possible.


----------



## adamgil (Dec 28, 2008)

HELLO everyone...........when the seeders number is more than the leechers......say approximately the no.of seeders are more than 20 and difference between them is around 10.........one would obviously get very high speeds depending upon their mode of broadband limit.

I have BSNL Combo plan.........i do regular downloads from bittorrent application...i still get speeds upto 206kB/s without any modifications.

The high the number of seeders...the high is ur download speed.If the seeders are zero,then u download speed is NULL..i mean zero.

Hope everyone realizes this.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 28, 2008)

^^Even if there are no seeders, you still receive bits of data from the peers, those who have some part of the file(s).


----------



## kiran_p (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you man!!
Really great effort..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, but credit goes to the original author 
*filesharefreak.com/2008/04/02/tips-to-optimize-utorrent-download-speeds


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2009)

If something goes wrong then i will be able to restore original setting or not? plz tell


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 8, 2009)

hey....
i just want to know........
if i just seed without donwloading anything through torrent, in that case, do my browsing speed effected ??
or direct d/l speed got effected.....??


----------



## hsr (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ if you run the torrent in background even without d/w it will check for tracker update, DHT and peer exchange. It may also upload and that can result in low ping rates and low speed


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

I wanted to know what is Hashfall. Coz sometimes i get about 20mb hashfall or even more.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 9, 2009)

^You mean hashfail. A hashfail means you've received data which is corrupt/ bad.


----------



## hsr (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ but i seemed to know that it is wasted data ie wrong scrap and wrong parts ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 9, 2009)

A hashfail means you've received data which is corrupt or you've received the wrong parts of the file. Normally, such data is re- downloaded.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks. I recieved 100% file.


----------



## hsr (Feb 10, 2009)

yea but it happens when trackers go mad ...


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Feb 11, 2009)

hey i have mtnl triband 256 combo plan. i am in delhi. and my downloading speeds are 300+kbps using utorrent and also averagely it gives 80-150 kbps on dowloading torrents. i always use torrents from site torrentreactor.net
Can anyone explain me how can i able to download at this high speed with my 256 kbps connection. i m happy with my connection and i am asking for informational purpose.


----------



## thj1990 (Feb 11, 2009)

check out for torrents with more seeds to speed up ur download speed


----------



## Revolution (Feb 12, 2009)

Lol.....
Not working for Reliance Broadnet...........


----------

